# Blew the engine HELP !!!!



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was on the throttle pretty hard and the engine started knocking on the passenger side of the engine slowly drove it home checked the oil and found metal shavings on the dipstick .... Suggestions, diagnosis, advice anything will help thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's toast. You've lost rod bearings, main bearings, or both. Running the engine with it in that condition is only going to do more damage. Time for it to come out and be completely torn down.. Even if it's just one rod bearing, those metal fragments have now been circulated throughout all the oil passages, which is another reason it has to come all apart - so the passages can be cleaned - otherwise it's just going to stay in there, possible taking out your new bearing(s) after repair.

Bear


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds fun lol any recommendations on rods I'll prolly upgrade the heads since itll be tore down and upgrade cam


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Got these in mine. Comp Cams Hi-Tech One-Piece Chromemoly pushrods


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

How many miles on the engine? Were you the original owner? I haven't read on this forum of many blown engines so I'm curious what may have caused yours to go.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Blown engines are almost always caused by some form of abuse, either in the form of excessive RPM, poor maintenance, or some combination thereof.

Bear


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

67k on the engine I'm not the original owner a douche owned it before me I knew something would go eventually I replaced the clutch and while the car was on the lift I noticed the exhaust was pieced together by a complete idiot none of the bends were smooth so I cut everything out bought long tubes and dumped it, also found out it has a mild cam and I'm 90% sure he didn't replace the springs or do any head work so basically it was a ticking time bomb but now it is time to rebuild I've never rebuilt an engine by myself so I'll have plenty of questions lol my main concern is the block I really hope it's not screwed


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Weren't those things apparent when you looked at the car in contemplation of purchasing it? I closely inspected every GTO I looked at before I purchased the one I own. (9 cars...) You'd be suprised (or maybe not?) how many show signs of abuse, lack of maintainence, mickey-moused mods, etc.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sadly it's a case of if id have known then what I know now, I never owned a muscle car or well a nice car that I actually cared about until the gto I just looked for the basics any knocking noises vibrations it's still an awesome car and this set back only provides oppurtunity to go faster so I'm taking it all in stride .... Lemon or not it's my present to myself from Iraq and she will be with me till I die lol


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Also an update I tore down the top end no signs of damage the rollers however did have some metal shavings on 2 of them so I'm thinking it's more internal than I thought


----------

